# WARNING on finesteride & dutasteride



## G3 (Jan 26, 2011)

Guys, read this article that was in a Boston newspaper today. I also posted this in the Anabolic section as I felt this would be important to a few guys. Scary! 


Metro - BU researchers: Hair loss drugs decrease sex drive


----------



## stiphy (Jan 26, 2011)

That is scary.  So far so good for me.  Guess im not in that 7 to 9 %


----------



## Walnutz (Jan 27, 2011)

I've never had issues using finasteride or dutasteride.  Been on one or the other for over 10 years now.


----------

